# Guppy babies in Vases?



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

I bought a few guppies for my kids and put them in my 55 gallon tank along with my congo tetras and a few other fish. The tank has been a little neglected and the plants have taken over. The other day I noticed baby guppies for the first time. I plan on cutting back the plants and doing a little clean up in there. I know the babies will most likely be eaten.

So here's what I was thinking. I hate throwing clippings out because plants are so expensive where I live at about 14 bucks for a little tropica pot. I have been forbidden to start any more aquariums. I had bought a few large vases thinking that I could put some of the clippings in them for a little arrangement in the window above my sink. This was before I knew about the baby guppies. So, now I'm wondering if I can put the babies in the vases with the plants I'm going to keep in there. Will they survive if I do water changes? I only want to keep them in there until they are big enough to go back in the main tank. I have hermit crab sand that I'm putting in the bottom of the vases for the plants. There also wont be any heat.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Use "conditioned" water from your big tank, do not overfeed, and change the water often enough to keep the waste from making too much ammonia in there and I do not see why not. Thing is you are sneaking in a few more tanks, disguised as vases. Or is it vases? Vases, vases. Either one.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i agree.

good covert operation, btw


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

Sshh! They are "vases". Here they are. One is 12cm X 12cm X 24cm. The other is 12cm X 12cm X 10 cm. I hope I can keep them going.


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

For some reason it only let me load 1 picture. Here is the small one.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

you've got a good aquascaping eye! Looks great!


----------



## fishyerik (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks really good!

About the price of aquarium plants I have to mention that at least here in Sweden IKEA sells aquarium plants for equivalent of 3.7 CAD. As usual with IKEA you have to do a lot yourself, find out which species it is and how to care for it. They're sold as temporary vase plants, and some of the species are not able to live under water, but the majority I've seen are real aquarium plants. I don't know if IKEA sells those plants in Canada, but if you go to IKEA it might worth looking/asking for.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Wow, I was confused for a sec. Here in the states IKEA is a well known furniture store. I was wondering how they did selling aquariums. 

So what's IKEA in Sweden?


----------



## fishyerik (Oct 8, 2008)

Six said:


> Wow, I was confused for a sec. Here in the states IKEA is a well known furniture store. I was wondering how they did selling aquariums.
> 
> So what's IKEA in Sweden?


Your description "IKEA is a well known furniture store" have to be the understatement of the month. 
[smilie=l:

IKEA has if not entirely exact, almost exact the same product range all over the world where they have stores, smaller stores may not have every product in stock, but that's another story.

IKEA sells aquarium plants in US and other countries, google "IKEA vattenrall", or better yet, check out these threads, I especially like the first one where you clearly can see the text: "Made in USA" on the label:

[URL]http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/30345-can-you-id-baby.html[/URL]

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/58078-what-plant.html

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/49173-ikea-underwater-plant-id.html

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/water-bucket/30886-ikea-selling-aquatic-plants.html


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

So the furniture sells sells aquatic plants to start a trend? 
I envision aquababies all over again. At least it's just plants now.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Jeanine said:


> Sshh! They are "vases". Here they are. One is 12cm X 12cm X 24cm. The other is 12cm X 12cm X 10 cm. I hope I can keep them going.


Lol, that SOOO counts as an aquarium, haha! It's even rectangular!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Reminds me of Cocoabid and her water "vessels". We will find a way!!!!

Your vases look really nice.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Those "vases" look great!!!=D>

I found some cylindrical "vases" at Wal-Mart for 1-3 bucks a pop...I better not...oh what the heck, you only live once! I've got some wild-collected _Elatine brachysperma_ (I think) that would be perfect.


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words. I got my vases from Walmart in the vase section. And so, I can call them "Vases"  LOL. I also picked up some small slender ones for Agates I tumbled, but, they ended up with some plants I collected from a lake in Northern British Columbia :canada: a few weeks ago. I'm not sure what type of plant they are, or even if they will survive in my heated aquariums. Maybe someone knows what they are.


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

"Vases"... didn't think of that one. I just root cuttings. For a really long time. I throw sick fish in to isolate them when I am not sure if they are goners. I have a pencil fish with some sort of tumor that has been in a glass with a pothos for a month. Some houseplant cuttings make greenwater really easily... fry would probably love that.


----------

